# waiting vs tips.



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

My market (NYC suburbs) just got a decent increase for wait times from $.1761/minute to $.2746/min. (I wish this new rate would also apply to wait time for stops) I just did an analysis of my last 180 trips on the old rates. On rides that required a wait for the rider (but not those I cancelled after 5 minutes) I got slightly higher tips at a slightly higher frequency. This analysis is for in app tips only. I wonder how the new increased wait time will influence pax behavior.

________tip frequency__overall % of income__average tip__average wait time
No Wait_____20%_________7.35%_________$3.29________0 min
Wait________22%_________8.4%_________$3.23_______1.95 min


----------

